# What do you use for landing nets.



## Stickicker (Mar 31, 2013)

I am looking at getting a new net and am wondering what people on here are using. I have looked at some of the sliding hoop style as well as the telescoping handled ones etc. Storage space is always a concern so a folding one would be nice but most of the ones with the spring buttons for locking the hoop to the handle seem very cheap made. Any thoughts?


----------



## theyyounggun (Mar 31, 2013)

I have the frabile with a push button handle that slides in an tout and I haven had ny problems with iy


----------



## toofuss (Mar 31, 2013)

Depends on what important doing with it. Spiderrigging crappies i like a long handle with a really big basket but shallow net. Walleye i want a large hoop with deep net and shorter handle


----------



## johnnybassboat (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a hibernet. Its a little heavy, but easy to use,fast to deploy, and easy to store. It was kind of expensive though.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a standard net, but I was playing with the Frabill Hiber-Net and I really liked it.......I just may go back and get one. 8)


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 31, 2013)

johnnybassboat said:


> I have a hibernet. Its a little heavy, but easy to use,fast to deploy, and easy to store. It was kind of expensive though.



I see they have 3 different sizes of Hiber-Net, which one do you have? Also, I see they have a paddle attachment as well that seems handy......might as well kill two birds with one stone I'm thinking.


----------



## jackpen (Apr 1, 2013)

EGO makes some good nets.

I like the rubber mesh type. I use the slider for Walleye and the reach for crappie.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 1, 2013)

If it don't have teef and it weighs less than 50 lbs....my hand is my favorite net.


----------



## Wallijig (Apr 1, 2013)

I have beckman net with telescopic handle. 
Buddy who guide s tried Frabil hiber net had problems with net wearing where it went in tube eventually come apart. He too now has switche to beckman.
I like the coth type with rubber costing so hooks do not get caught in it. I feel it has less resistance in water if have to scoop for fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2013)

I use the EGO S2 slider


I cannot say enough about what a great product - I had a problem with my 1st handle after a few years use and they just mailed me a new one at no charge and never even asked for the old one back.

i use a rubber mesh and also have the gaff end for SW jetty work 

https://www.egos2slider.com/


----------



## wihil (Apr 1, 2013)

Cheapo Basspro coated net. It works.

I thought really hard about picking up one of those Hibernets when FF had them on sale half off last year, but stalled on it. Maybe eventually, but the one I've got now works good when I need it. Junk fish I usually lip or snatch depending on size.


----------



## tnriverluver (Apr 1, 2013)

I bought an expensive Frabil net because of the collapsible handle and ended up destroying about fifty dollars worth of baits because the hooks would get stuck bad in the net. Ordered two Cheap monofilament type nets (EGO?) from Walmart that also have the collapsible handle and have never been happier.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a folding net made by Rapala. I use it 95% of the time. It is short handled but I like it!!! I have a cheap long handled net that I use when catfishing.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Apr 1, 2013)

thewalleyehunter said:


> johnnybassboat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a hibernet. Its a little heavy, but easy to use,fast to deploy, and easy to store. It was kind of expensive though.
> ...


Not sure of the size, I have had it a few years. Got it right after they came out, I think. The boat is still in storage, but if memory serves me right, I think the handle is close to three and a half foot long and it has a fairly large hoop. I will measure it this week and let you know.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Apr 1, 2013)

Yup I just went to the frabil site. I am sure I have the 40 inch model.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 2, 2013)

johnnybassboat said:


> Yup I just went to the frabil site. I am sure I have the 40 inch model.



Thanks for checking. I played with the 52" at the store, but it seemed huge to the small one I have now......maybe the 40" would work for me. Do you ever use it to net walleye, sauger, or pike......if so, how has it worked for them?


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> I use the EGO S2 slider
> 
> 
> I cannot say enough about what a great product - I had a problem with my 1st handle after a few years use and they just mailed me a new one at no charge and never even asked for the old one back.
> ...





jackpen said:


> EGO makes some good nets.
> 
> I like the rubber mesh type. I use the slider for Walleye and the reach for crappie.



Best net I have ever owned. I highly recommend this one. They sell them at Dicks sporting goods if you want to get your hands on one to see for yourself.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 2, 2013)

my hands or a gaff.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Apr 2, 2013)

thewalleyehunter said:


> johnnybassboat said:
> 
> 
> > Yup I just went to the frabil site. I am sure I have the 40 inch model.
> ...


I am mostly a bass fisherman, but do walleye fish a couple times a year, mainly in the spring. Yes I have used it for walleye but not any huge ones, mostly small keepers 15-20 inchers. It worked good for that. Have had bass up to six pounds in it also. Hope this helps you decide. You should also check out Ego nets they also make good stuff, I got a buddy who loves his.I think his is a G2 slider or something like that.


----------



## juggernot (Apr 2, 2013)

All the fish I catch are too big for a net, I HAVE to gaff them. :LOL2: .................seriously I'll use mine for Crappie and Catfish but hate the large standard one that came w my boat and would like to get a nice collapsing one like my dad has. it's a shame to loose a trophy Bass at the boat and not get pics of it.


----------



## lucky bouy (Apr 3, 2013)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I use the EGO S2 slider
> ...


----------



## lucky bouy (Apr 3, 2013)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I use the EGO S2 slider
> ...


----------

